# Finding a job pre embarkation



## gazh1983 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all, pretty self explanatory. Have always wanted to visit and now the opportunity has come up for me to go on WHV.

I've worked as a semi skilled plasterers labourer over here, so I don't mind hard physical work, of any kind so long as the $$ corresponds.

Is there any way to semi guarantee a job prior to coming over or failing that, how easy is it to get work when I arrive on WHV? Say I went to Western Australia?

Many thanks.


----------

